#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Mesa 11.2

## tkusumo

I have installer MESA 11.2 & installed already in my PC.
The link : 


```
ftp://ftp.gmg.com/download/MESA_Installers/
```


And also have that ******** : 



```
http://rs283.rapidshare.com/files/253021883/GMG_mesa11.rar
```


Thanks & Best Regards,


ametunk05@yahoo.comSee More: Mesa 11.2

----------


## doombuggy

pls how to install licence?

----------


## aberiswan

Hi Tkusumo

What User Name and Password for GMG 11.2 in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ?

Thanks

----------


## Geopad

Hi tkusumo .
I too need the username & password for the ftp link to download the Installer.Please send me the username & password as a private message.Thanks

----------


## Geopad

what is the ftp username & password ? Pls. upload the installer.
Thanks.

----------


## wgwdh

Username and pwd, please. Please send me with the note. Thx.

----------


## ganggars

greetings tkusumo.

can you help me for the username and pass. please?
if you dont mind please send me that as private message.

thanks bro

----------


## Geopad

Where is tkusumo??

It appears he has stopped visiting the forum.Not replying to any of the requests made by forum members !!!!!!

----------


## dedi hariyadi

Hi tkusumo .
I too need the username & password for the ftp link to download the Installer. many thanks

----------


## gepeto

dedi haryadi... ntar gua dapet mesa 10.4 dari anak 2002, nanti aku kasih

----------

